# Activity vs benefit. Energy? Relationssub-forum



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

What would be the most pleasant? I found both to be very good relations. Do not waste your time with extinguishment and such imo. ;p 

Anyhow. Is it legit to say energy. Activity feed thinking energy to the others mobilizing function ect? Benefit feed dual-seeking function with creative function and other way around main function to mobilizing function. Activity is nice because it have symmetry. Benefit is nice because it do not have symmetry. ;p 

I found semi-dual to be fun and helpful but very "laggy". I can get the point my semi-dual trying to make few days after sometimes. Anyone recognize? Maybe because we do not share judgement system so it do not click until I face the situation myself.

Also, Poll. Would it not be good with a subforum called "Intertype Relations"?


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I would like to see an Intertype relations forum but only if there are sufficient number of threads to warrant such a subforum. The socionics forum doesn't have a whole lot of threads yet. Maybe that will change in the future.


----------

